

C++ Lambda Functions in Visual Studio 2010 Beta (new C+0x feature) - treak007
http://jkukunas.phpnet.us/2009/06/17/c0x-lambda-functions/

======
mahmud
Upvoted for sadistic reasons, to show others how a conspiracy of C++ and
Microsoft can tarnish even the most benign nouns in computing, such as
"lambda".

